

Countdown.js — super simple countdowns. - sahillavingia
http://gumroad.github.io/countdown.js/

======
shantanubala
This would be perfect in conjunction with an "unload" event that triggers the
countdown if the user decides to go to a different page on your web site. This
way, the user doesn't have to stay on the page to make sure their actions are
completed.

Instead of forcing the user to wait for the end of the countdown, you can use
an "undo" button. Instead of actually _undoing_ the operation, they would just
be preventing it from happening in the first place.

------
ceejayoz
This UI would leave me wondering if the deletion is going to go through if I
close the page to do something else prior to the countdown completion.

~~~
aggronn
maybe transitioning this to something more like "Are you sure? 3..2..1...", or
implementing a counter in the backend as well, would be good ideas.

------
byamit
It's interesting but how does it handle the case where the user navigates away
before the counter hits 0?

------
vezzy-fnord
This can be useful for more trivial actions, the consequences of which would
be pretty minor for the user.

On the other hand for irreversible actions, as the authors put it (and ones
more drastic than those mentioned here), a dialog, modal or otherwise, is
perfectly warranted.

One more click hardly makes any difference in time, and it brings up a brief
little moment for reconsideration in case the user doesn't immediately realize
they're doing something potentially unwanted.

